# Chronic Wasting Disease Found In A White-Tailed Deer In Maryland



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunday, November 27, 2011


Chronic Wasting Disease Found In A White-Tailed Deer In Maryland 



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/11/chronic-wasting-disease-found-in-white.html




TSS


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

hi folks,

i must be a slippen here. :yikes:


my computer is dead in the water, my back went out at the same time, along with the other BSe that goes on with everyday living.


seems i have already posted this, but did not see it here. either way, here is the other link ;


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/02/chronic-wasting-disease-found-in-white.html


kind regards,
terry


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

That's a little old news. Here's the Maryland DNR response. Check out the 2nd quote. I think the Maryland DNR is referring to the Michigan DNR regarding killing off the deer as a solution to eradicating CWD.



> *Chronic Wasting Disease Found In A White-Tailed Deer In Maryland*
> 
> *Annapolis, Md. (February 10, 2011)*  The Maryland Department of Natural Resources (DNR) received laboratory confirmation on February 10, 2011 that a white-tailed deer harvested in Maryland tested positive for *chronic* *wasting* disease (CWD). This is the first confirmed case of CWD in Maryland. A hunter in Allegany County reported taking the deer on November 27, 2010 in Green Ridge State Forest. Maryland is now one of 20 other states and Canadian provinces with CWD documented in deer, elk or moose.
> 
> ...


 


> Yes, we got our first CWD positive test back today. The Press Release augie posted has the details. We are in touch with the hunter, so if you haven't heard from us, it isn't your deer!
> 
> We are in a unique spot with this positive case. We focused our testing this fall/winter on deer from Allegany and western Washington counties. They are closest to the CWD outbreak in West Virginia (84 positive cases) and Virginia (2 cases). So, our logic was, if it is in Md, it would likely be there. So, we now have a lot of samples from around the positive case. Most states find a positive and then have to go in and sample heavily around that case to see if there are more positives, what the incidence is, etc. We have already done that. We will continue to test (road kills/crop damage kills) but won't have to do it as aggressively as we would if we didn't already have a lot of samples from the area (unless we find a new case somewhere else). We will test as many hunter killed deer as we can next fall.
> 
> ...


----------

